# Game Wardens



## UWGduck (Nov 1, 2004)

Has anyone ever met a friendly Game Warden? I have ran across many game wardens in my time and they are always being "Shady" like I am always up to no good. Last weekend I was riding my four wheeler to scout a spot and ran into a game warden. I was in orange and camo but no gun. He was giving me poopooheadpoopooheadpoopoohead about not having my licence and even followed me when I went scouting. I guess he thought I hid my gun. I have a lifetime licence and I felt like I was getting 20 questions. ( It was at the house in my wallet)Maybe it is because I am young but i hate it. If only some could be friendly and not harrass people. Anyway off my soap boxjust had to vent a little.


----------



## Toliver (Nov 1, 2004)

Not all are grumpy.  And those that seem that way may just be cynical because of the continuous stream of lies that they're told.


----------



## gabowman (Nov 1, 2004)

I can honestly say that I havent met any that was a real pain in the rear with me. Most have been nothing but nice and checked me like they are getting paid to do. Guess I've been lucky, but I have been checked by a few that I've been told was really something else. Guess I was checked on their good days.    BTW, I just met one of the two we have in my county last Saturday. He'd been here for 5 years and I didnt know we had more than the one. I guess there's just too much land and not enough wardens to see them all. Usually I just see them in town.....guess they are crossing from one side of the county to the other.

GB


----------



## UWGduck (Nov 1, 2004)

Ok I did met one that was friendly at lake juliette during goose season. He checked us and that was it. (I like the edit from my first post kinda funny)


----------



## HT2 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Over the years......*

We've met a few in Hancock......

I guess we're lucky......We've been very lucky to have good one's.......I mean, we don't see them that often, but when we do, they've been very nice......


----------



## Toliver (Nov 1, 2004)

It's really nice when you have their home and cell phone numbers!!     You know when you can get away with stuff.


----------



## Big Al (Nov 1, 2004)

I've only ever been checked by the game warden duck hunting at Jackson lake. There are two older gents that have checked us so many times they don't even bother anymore. And they have been nice every time they have done it. But there was this one lady warden who I think had a major case of man hater syndrome, or it was that time of extreme mood swings. But the ones like that really make the ones of us that are the good law- abiding sportsmen feel like criminals. I know that they probably recieve a bunch of crap, but you can at least give people the benefit of the doubt until you do find something wrong. Although I do feel that most of the time it's that inferiority complex at it's best.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Nov 1, 2004)

There is one that checks license on the hooch up from West Point in the spring. They check every year when the hybrids get running. He is an older gentleman that has always been nice. He will let you know if anybody is catching them, etc. He did have a younger guy with him one time that didn't say anything. He was running the motor and looked at you from behind his sunglasses and didn't say anything.


----------



## short stop (Nov 1, 2004)

SHADY   YES   SHADY   I  saw the man on my place a few years ago -he spotted me with his binos and headed my way   ''I was in th middle of a 50 acre cut over with briars and privet hedge 10+ ft tall " needless to say he looked like he'd been in a fight with a rabid house cat by the time he got to my tree he was    I was in tears laughin at him -- he though for some reason I was up to no good ---and was kinda hot about me laughin at him ! asked how I got there  '' I told him the road was only 30 yrds from him the whole time!     I WAS STILL LAUGHIN  ---- he did not walk out the same way        SS


----------



## leadoff (Nov 1, 2004)

When I was 14 I killed this little doe on morning.  When I came out of the woods, our local warden was on the edge of our field waiting for me to come out.  (I believe it was his first year as our warden.  I believe his name was Rocky?  He was only in our area for a few years before he took a position somewhere in North GA, I believe.  I think he died a few years back in an ATV accident while on duty.)  My dad drove up at about the same time.  We all went in and got the doe loaded up, he checked my license, and we sat and talked a little while.  As he drove off, he told me that I should put something on top of the deer.  I asked him why.  He said, "So she won't fly off when you and your dad are driving down the road."  He and my dad got a good laugh, but I didn't think it was funny at the time!!!


----------



## Nick_T (Nov 1, 2004)

Every one that I have met while hunting at Altamaha WMA has been more than friendly. The one that works around the Crisp Co. area is a super nice guy also. Our local warden out of Peach Co. is a nice person as long as your not up to no-good. With my job, I work with him in the enforcement of EPA burning violations. I've never had anything but good dealings with him, professionally or questions outside of the job.

On the flip side, I ain't met one on Lake Seminole that I would give you a plug nickel for. Seemes to be some of the rudest folks I've ever dealt with. Guilty until you prove yourself innocent. 

Guess it's like anything else, your gonna run up on some bad apples whereever ya go.

Nick T


----------



## DSGB (Nov 2, 2004)

All the ones I've ever met have been very nice. Never had one that was rude or that assumed I was doing anything illegal. I had one check my license as I was putting the boat in one day. He was extremely nice, gave me a report on the fish, and even gave my daughter a teddy bear wearing a life jacket.


----------



## Rebel 3 (Nov 2, 2004)

I did my senior internship last summer with DNR Law Enforcement.  ALL of the game wardens I met and worked with were very nice.  I have nothing bad to say about any of them, and good things to say about all that I was around.  Nobody is perfect, but the guys I were around really tried their best.  If they seem shady to you it is probably because they have to be suspicious in their line of duty as in most other types of law enforcement.  In most instances when checking individuals, the individuals showed appreciation for what the game wardens were doing, unfortunatly some people dont appreciate the game wardens and the job they do.  They have a wide range of duties to perform in an understaffed, underresourced, and large enviroment.  Be thankful for the job the wardens do because they are out there working to protect outdoorsman and the natural resources that outdoorsman use, while the outdoorsman are out there reaping the benefits.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 2, 2004)

The majority of the ones that I have met have been rude and will pop off a smart remark in a minute. I could give you several examples of things that they have said to me. One was when I killed my big gobbler two years ago. I killed him at 4 p.m. in the evening so the next morning I took the legs to the local warden to let him see them. This was a nice bird with sharp 1 1/2" spurs and since this particular warden is a turkey hunter himself I thought that he'd get a kick out of seeing them. On several occasions we had good conversation about turkey hunting but this day he looks at them and when I told him that I'd killed him the evening before he ask me if I went down there and shot him off of the roost. That was a comment that was totally uncalled for. There is one warden at Cedar Creek WMA who is a fine fellow though. I told him of a food plot that they had let grow back up and the next week when I went in there it had been mowed and reseeded.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Nov 2, 2004)

All the wardens I've met have been pretty nice men & women.

However, the states wildlife biologists are all a bunch of jerks.


----------



## Randy (Nov 2, 2004)

I second Jeff!!!!!!!


----------



## rip18 (Nov 2, 2004)

*Wow!!!!*

State rangers & biologists are just like everybody else.  I've met a bunch and am friends with a bunch.  Overall, the interactions I've had, whether professionally or as a hunter, have been positive.  Yes, I've had some interactions that haven't been as good - in some cases I know that the guy was having a bad day.  Other times, they were uncomfortable in the situation they were in.  

From an observer's stand point, most of the time, the LEOs attitude is driven by the other person's attitude.  It goes back to the story about the one fellow who moved to a new town & asked what the people in the new town were like.  He said the people in the town where he came from were great folks; he was told that the people in the new town were likewise.  When the second fellow, who said the people in his old town were jerks, asked, he was told that the people in the new town were likewise.  

We often find what we look for.  

Kudos to the rangers, biologists, & support staff who aren't paid all that well but work hard for not only the citizens' common good, but also for our natural resources long-term good!  Thanks!


----------



## Lucky Chandler (Nov 2, 2004)

*Biologists*

Awwww, Jeff, jest 'cause one of 'em won't say "baaaaa", and don't like Koolaid don't mean they're ALL jerks ...


----------



## JBowers (Nov 2, 2004)

> However, the states wildlife biologists are all a bunch of jerks.


No more Black & Tans for you!



> I second Jeff!!!!!!!


No more Glenlivet for you!

Next time, I am going to cook a special dish just for you both!


----------



## CAL (Nov 2, 2004)

Thanks JBowers for the quick reply.Whatever you cook for those two guys cook it in "  croton oil".


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Nov 2, 2004)

JB,

I'll bring my own!  

Lucky,

Thanks again for making that delivery Friday night! You went far above and beyond the call!

BAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## Tom Borck (Nov 2, 2004)

In 20 years of hunting/fishing I have run into the game wardens 4 times.  Never had a problem with any of them.  

Keep up the good work guys!


----------



## Sandman619 (Nov 2, 2004)

Most of the wardens I've ever had  any dealings with have been good guys.


----------



## georgiaboy (Nov 2, 2004)

The warden in Lumpkin County 2 years ago went above and beyone IMO.  We had played phone tag at work and he left his home #.  I wanted him to know what I drove and that I had paid to be on the lease and to ensure that my father and I were on his list of members who were allowed to hunt.  He didn't have to talk to me at night when he was home.  I have had a bad experience with another but it was really no big deal and he probably just had a bad day.  I cannot think of any profession that doesn't have bad apples.


----------



## huntnfool (Nov 4, 2004)

I have hunted and fished all over the state and have never had any problems with any of the rangers that I have met. Some have even taken the time to give me information on specific places to hunt or fish. I personally know two rangers and for the hours that they have to work and to be on call all the time my hat is off to them, I would not want to do their job.  So any of you rangers that happen to read this, my thanks to you and keep up the good work.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Nov 4, 2004)

Yes....I've met a nice game warden....Once






I really appreciated the time when one walked into my hunting area opening morning of archery season stopped, asked to see my liscense..

Then kindly said hope I didn't ruin your hunt


----------



## GeauxLSU (Nov 4, 2004)

Jeff Young said:
			
		

> All the wardens I've met have been pretty nice men & women.
> However, the states wildlife biologists are all a bunch of jerks.


I'll admit, my sample is size is very small and therfore not statistically valid but,
Wardens - One - verdict - very nice older gentelmen. 
Biologist - One - verdict - dillusional, conflicted, self righteous, contrarian paranoid schizophrenic.     
In other words, pretty nice guys all.    
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## gabowman (Nov 4, 2004)

Several years ago we had a local game warden trying to make a name for himself. He stopped and checked my neighboir THREE TIMES in one morning. The last time the warden wanted his gun he refused him and told him he best not bother him any more. Yea, I know he was pushing it but he was also slap fed up with this young warden. It was obvious that the young guy (looked mid 20's) was harassing my neighbor and he'd had enough.
Well, knowing the wardens reputation I ran across the same dude on the lake the next spring. I saw he was checking liscenses and boats and was also heading in my direction checking everyone fishing in the same cove I was in. I told the guy fishing with me to watch this. We kept fishing but I intentionally worked my small boat way up into the bushes. We really did get a kick outa watching that game warden manuevering that big boat up to us deep in the brush to check our liscenses, but he wasnt rude like I expected.   If I hadnt of been young myself I wouldnt have messed with him like that, but he didnt seem to get angry about it. It didnt look intention to him I guess (hope). He sure had a time getting that fish and ski boat outa there though.    

GB


----------



## littlewolf (Nov 7, 2004)

Ran into two yesterday on nat'l forest land. Professional and polite but also very thorough. Besides checking my license, they checked my rifle, looked at my truck tag and gave the interior of my truck a good looking at. They were just doing their job I guess - one which I sure wouldn't want to do but I'm glad somebody does..


----------



## Hunterrs (Nov 7, 2004)

The same question could be asked about any law enforcement profession.  Or, any other profession.  We need to remember that every person a Game Warden comes in contact with during hunting season is armed.  I have a great deal of respect for these men and women.  All professions have bad apples.  Most law enforcement officers let the attitude of the person they are in contact with set the tone for the encounter.  These people are only doing their jobs.  If you have a problem with them, contact their supervisors and complain.  All of the wardens I have come into contact with have been very professional.  

Robert


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 7, 2004)

All the ones I've met have been nice and professional,even had Chad Cox show up at my house one day about a post I made on here.Super nice guy


----------



## Al33 (Nov 7, 2004)

Jeff Raines said:
			
		

> All the ones I've met have been nice and professional,even had Chad Cox show up at my house one day about a post I made on here.Super nice guy




Jeff, was that the post where you were telling us about how you killed 8 toms in two days, or was in the one about thta buck you shot in August? 

I may be getting your PM's confused with your post.  : 

Al


----------



## UWGduck (Nov 8, 2004)

Robert Sowell said:
			
		

> The same question could be asked about any law enforcement profession.  Or, any other profession.  We need to remember that every person a Game Warden comes in contact with during hunting season is armed.  I have a great deal of respect for these men and women.  All professions have bad apples.  Most law enforcement officers let the attitude of the person they are in contact with set the tone for the encounter.  These people are only doing their jobs.  If you have a problem with them, contact their supervisors and complain.  All of the wardens I have come into contact with have been very professional.
> 
> Robert




Very true. Working with armed people everyday has got to be a little crazy. I was just venting about a situation. Some are nice others are nuts.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 8, 2004)

> Biologist - One - verdict - dillusional, conflicted, self righteous, contrarian paranoid schizophrenic



HAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAAHAHAHAHA!

ROFL!!!!!!!!!!!!

This one's for you JB!!!!!!
Just kidding!


T


----------



## Throwback (Nov 8, 2004)

> All the wardens I've met have been pretty nice men & women.However, the states wildlife biologists are all a bunch of jerks.



He's just saying that cause a most biologists can't write you a ticket!   


T


----------



## TJay (Nov 9, 2004)

We had a visit from the GW during bow season, first time I had seen one in years at the club.  He was polite and professional, he was an older guy and had been doing it a while.  Last year poachers were dumping deer on the gravel road that runs down our property and it looks like it has started again.  There was a large bodied buck dropped off on the side of the road with his head cut off.  Nothing else removed or utilized, just the head.  These people are criminals and need to be caught.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Nov 9, 2004)

Al33 said:
			
		

> Jeff, was that the post where you were telling us about how you killed 8 toms in two days, or was in the one about thta buck you shot in August?
> 
> I may be getting your PM's confused with your post.  :
> 
> Al



Ya killin me!

I have ran into almost every kind imaginable and I have found that I am treated like I treat them. (most of the time).  Treat them with respect and they will return the favor. Due to some of the jerks they have to deal with, they usually start out on the defense but with a little courtesy and bull shooting, they relax and are a pleasure to talk too. A good relationship with your local ranger goes along way when you need their help. Some are a little gun ho but so was I when I was a young'un.


----------



## JBowers (Nov 9, 2004)

Throwback said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> ROFL!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


He's entitled to his opinion eventhough it's delusional.  He trusts me enough to let me feed him!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Nov 9, 2004)

JBowers said:
			
		

> He's entitled to his opinion eventhough it's delusional.  He trusts me enough to let me feed him!


Now John, who said I was talking about you?  Did I say anything about 'paranoid'?    
You know I'm just funnin'      
But I must confess, JB does in fact, make a mean (as in very GOOD!) venison chilli!  It's amazing how good corn fed deer taste!     
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Nov 9, 2004)

Phil! You don't really believe that was venison, do you?!?!   :


----------



## GeauxLSU (Nov 9, 2004)

Jeff Young said:
			
		

> Phil! You don't really believe that was venison, do you?!?!   :


You know, now that you mention it, and recalling the odd "mystery meat" competition JB has had with some of his 'friends', you may be correct, there is absolutely NO telling what it was.  Thank goodness for me, Cajun blood courses through my veins.  "If it moves, we've got a recipe` for it!"     
Hey, 'taste like chicken!'.   
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## teethdoc (Nov 9, 2004)

Keep in mind that some of the people that these guys have to deal with are not your typical law abiding fellow.  Their safety depends on sizing up a situation in a hurry.  If you are not breaking the law then you have nothing to worry about.  Give them a minute to check everything out, and then they may let their guard down a little.
It's a shame that a hand full of these guys do overstep their boundaries and ruin it for the ones that are just doing their job.


----------



## letsgohuntin (Nov 9, 2004)

leadoff said:
			
		

> "So she won't fly off when you and your dad are driving down the road."




   I'll have to remember that one !!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 12, 2004)

And this one time...at band camp......  


T


----------



## EEFowl (Nov 12, 2004)

And I wonder why the Schley county rangers think Muygrande is up to something?



> It's a shame that a hand full of these guys do overstep their boundaries and ruin it for the ones that are just doing their job.



It is also a shame that a handfull of hunters (poachers) overstep the boundries of the law and ruin hunting for the rest of us just tring to enjoy the sport.

I have been checked numerous times, maybe 10 or more, while hunting, never while fishing.  Most of these encounters were in other states.  Never had a negative experience.

EF


----------



## FX Jenkins (Nov 12, 2004)

Teethdoc sums it up ...

But Ive been checked twice duckhunting on the Shanendoah...very professional, thorough, and im glad he's there waiting at the dock, keeping the river free of cheaters....Im glad their all out there keeping it legitimate, and by in large I believe Wardens are not AS supseptable to "power tripping" being that most possess the typical strong and well rounded character of men/women who enjoy wildlife and protecting our environment (not like some PETA disillusionist) in a rational manner.  

But i have heard the stories of the few that hunt above the law, that realy burns me..also happens in other law enforcement professions..ie the Cades Cove situation..

Not for me to judge though..its like the ole boy told Kevin Bacon in the movie Sleepers.."be patient, youll get whats coming to you"......


----------



## seminoleslayer (Nov 15, 2004)

When I've Been Checked Dove Hunting Their Pretty Nice.duck Hunting At Rhetts Their Nice.one Guy A Juliette Can Be A Pain.we Went Threw A Gw Roadblock Dove Hunting Yrs Ago.they Searched The Car  Did A Breath Test On Me I Said I Wasn't Drinking Still Had To Blow.it Registered Zero That Ticked Them Off So They Tried To Get Us For Over The Limit We Had 48 Between 4 Of Us That Ticked Them Off So They Said We Could Get You For Comingling Birds.my Buddy Said Here Are My 12 I Said Here Are My 12 And So On They Were Ticked Son.


----------



## Muygrande (Nov 20, 2004)

I deleted my previous post so as no one new would see it and think wrong of the Ranger in question. Someone has told him about my post and he has since Emailed me and apologized for projecting that type of image. I must say I'd have never expected him to do this but I also will say that, I think anyone new to an area will make himself Known somehow and he may have been a little overzealous at first, but has made a huge dent in the safety of rural residents near my dad's farm by cracking down immensely on the folks that give hunters a bad name by shooting from the road. He had large shoes to fill as the man previous to him, Danny Creel who was killed in an auto accident in Butler a few years ago, was an absolute GEM of a warden and tried to make everyone his friend. I just hope the new guy in Sumter county can learn from him as to what not to do as well as which roads are the hottest in North Sumter county!!  

So I accept the apology in public no matter what Mr. T. the trash burner in Americus says about 'ya!


----------



## dave (Nov 20, 2004)

Jeff Young said:
			
		

> However, the states wildlife biologists are all a bunch of jerks.



That JB guy is the worst.  

I'm beginning to think that they have 2 personalities. One for fishermen and one for hunters. The checks while fishing have been very pleasant, but the hunting checks have been less than pleasant. It may be the guns.


----------



## Beehaw (Nov 20, 2004)

I was talking to a warden once and he mentioned arresting a felon in possesion of a firearm (hunting).  Apparently this is a pretty common occurance.  Just the thought of that would make me nervous.  Not that a felon can't be trusted, but that somebody would go into the woods with a rifle knowing full well that it is against the law.  When you see some of the crazy things in our society it makes me wonder how a warden can ever relax during hunting season.


----------

